# Which names do you think are getting overused?



## 2016

Before I start - this thread is not intended to offend/insult anybody or their name choices!

I was just wondering if anyone felt the same as I do, as I read through name lists etc. searching for the "perfect" name for Squiggle, there are some names I feel have become very popular to the point of being a bit overused. :shrug:

For example, we all know that John is a common name, and because of that I would never use it....although I can see why people do if they have a family connection etc.
But lately I have noticed other names being used a lot and I am just worried about my child ending up being one of 6 with the same name in his class at school one day.

eg. Grace, Hope, Faith, Ella, Bella or for boys Logan, Bailey, Harvey, Liam

These are all lovely names and I would actually consider using each one, if it weren't for the feeling that so many others were doing the same.

What are your thoughts? :flower:


----------



## vhal_x

Me and my OH/FOB both think the name Logan is adorable, but unfortunately, that's his second name :haha:

And yeah, I agree - some of the originally-less-common names are now being over used. 

We're sticking to Allan since it's my OH's name and we thought it'd be nice to name his son after him :D xx


----------



## Callalily

Everyone around here is naming their daughter Ella and son Liam.


----------



## Olivias mummy

Hey!

I hadnt really heard of the name Olivia before, now that i have given that name to my daughter-everyone is called Olivia!

My friend called her little boy Aaron and now i'v heard loads of little boys called Aaron xx


----------



## catielove

Seems like since the Twilight craze, there have been lots of Bella's, Edward's, and Jacob's. I also think there are a lot of Emma's and Emily's. At least around here!


----------



## bnt2010

Seems like everyone around here is naming their baby Aiden. Or something that rhymes with Aiden... Brayden, Jaden, Caden, etc.


----------



## CedarWood

I think some people like popular names others do not. So naming crazes are in part cultural norms, in that some people want their child to have one. 
Sometimes it is not by choice people chose a popular name. I think what happens alot, is you hear a name once - like it:shrug: and then once you have used it and your child is around other children and in school you discover how many there are. Also, pop culture brings a name to millions - 'Twilight' - Soap operas... There were lots of Kaylas in the late 80's early 90's in the US from a soap opera character. My sister is an Ashley - my mother heard it on a soap in 1982-3 - thought it would be unique - errr:dohh:
Now we have Twilght Isabellas. Lovely name but I would not chose it now.
I am someone who prefers non-top ten - so will probably stay away from the top 50 , as by the time the baby is born the name could have risen:flower:
Names I love but will not use now: Ruby, Lilly, Grace...
Other much used names - I agree with the 'aden' bit on boys names. Very pretty but think Rose, Grace and Mae seem to becoming popular as a middle name in the UK at least (from this site I gather that). A too popular middle name does not bother me the way a first name does.
Hmm Ella, Bella, Emma, Lexie (Alexa), seem to be much used.


----------



## jubilee

I don't think you can get 'over used' names. I honestly believe that names should be picked based on what the parenst like and not whether the neighbours have used it already etc. I much prefer popular names than made up names, which annoy me.

I think it's a bit sad that people are not using names that they may have loved for years because they are scared someone might think it was from a movie or something. I honestly don't care what anyone thinks.

I also think it's silly that people are just making up random spellings of names so that they can be different. I think that if you like a name just bloody well use it and stop seeking approval from others for your own childs name.

I probably wouldn't use a name if someone who was a a friend had recently used it because I can't be arsed with the drama, although it wouldn't bother me if someone wanted to name their child a name that i had chosen. People can't have a monoploy on names.

I find that when you are pregnant, people are very eager to share their favourite names with you ad I reckon this is a sly ploy to try and alert you to the names that THEY would rather you didn't use lol


----------



## 2016

Thanks for all your thoughts girls. I agree that, if someone likes a name, stuff what everyone else thinks. I can see how a name might be unique now then come into fashion and I guess there's no way to avoid that, except by naming your child Spartacus or something similarly way out there :haha:

Think I might browse the BOTTOM 100 name lists and see if I get inspired.


----------



## 2016

Ps. I think "overused" might be the wrong word but I was trying not to use "common" because that has other meanings here in the uk which I thought might offend.


----------



## mummy_em

my little girl is 4 months old and untill the last week of my pragnancy we did not have a name for her as we could not agree on anythin then one day my hubby said to me what about ella i had heard it maybe once or twice before and we both fell in love with the name i never realised it was so popular xx


----------



## MUMOF5

Im not sure that 'popular' names really bother me too much anymore (they used to), if you like a name and feel it suits your baby then i think thats all that matters :shrug:. We has Evie picked out for a girl since we found out I was pregnant with Frankie (back in 2004) and then it was pretty unheard of, when we eventually had our next baby girl (dec 2008) it had become quite popular and still seems to be now, but i dont care, i love her name :cloud9:. I really like the name Ella, and if itd gone with our surname then we'd probably of used it for Maddie, despite its popularity, its a beautiful name :flower:. xx


----------



## DottyLottie

I automatically reject anything in the top 100.


----------



## gemalems

WSS lol


----------



## discoclare

I also am not keen on really popular names, though many of them are popular as they are realy nice names. A lot of people are keen on popular names as they want a name that doesn't stand out from the crowd as they are worried about their child being picked on in school. Names which I would say are very popular (but I like) include:
Ava, Evie, Grace/Gracie, Ella, Georgia
Zack, Liam, Dylan

and ones starting to become more popular lately making me personally rule them out, despite liking them, when I was picking potential names earlier this year:
Dexter
Darcy


----------



## LunaRose

Popular names don't really bother me. It really bothers OH though!

I had no idea about the Aiden, Hayden, Cayden, Jayden craze when I named my son but to be honest even if I did I still would have called him Jayden because it suits him! He just looks like a Jayden!

The names being used alot around here are:

Girls - Ruby .. Specifically Ruby-Mae! I can't even count the number of Ruby-Mae's that have came along in the past year or so! Also Ella, Holly & Lily .. All the pretty girly names!

Boys - Jacob & Oliver .. Love both those names, OH would never go for it though!

I don't think I could use a common middle name, having the same first name I don't really mind, but exactly the same name is different! Like Rose, Grace & May/Mae .. They are pretty but I am fairly confident there would be another Eva Rose at school! Also the name with James for a boys middle name! Sounds good but there are loads about!


----------



## mommyo2girls

Aiden, Jacob, and Hannah and Abbie are names that are everywhere here it seems. I do think if a parent loves a name they should just use it. When I had my oldest dd I chose a name that is now popular and I know at least 6 girls at her school with her name but only one other in her grade. I named her Madison but we call her Madi.


----------



## 2016

I love Madison! :thumbup:

I am beginning to think, unless you give your child a ridiculous name, there will be loads of others with the same. Maybe certain names are used a lot because they are just so chuffin cute and perfect. :shrug:


----------



## RubyRainbows

I think it's virtually impossible to have a very unique name unless you come up with something completely out there -- but even then you never know!

Someone can name their baby something like "Bella" & then unexpectedly a few months later... or a year later... a movie like Twilight comes out & the name soars to #1! You can't really predict something like that? :shrug:

I named my son Jayden bc i thought it sounded so cute & "different" -- as in, "not traditional". At the time, i had no idea it was a popular name. I knew Aiden was extremely popular... and i knew of 2 Jayden's but no one i knew personally had used the name. Three years later, i still have never personally met another Jayden. So i think it depends on location, too.

Around here Jack, Ryan, Aiden, Mason, & Logan are very popular for boys... and Ava, Lily, Layla, Gianna, & Ella/Ellie are very popular for girls. I still LOVE all of these names tho -- and i'm still keeping Ava & Lily on my list! They are just too pretty!

As for middle names, i would say 80% of the people i know have used Mae, Grace, Rose, Elizabeth, Ann, or Marie for girls -- and James for boys....


----------



## wyates

Isabella and Elsa and Freya


----------



## Phantom

Aiden and Caden have really become popular. They're now being used for boys and girls and I hope they die down soon. Otherwise there will be like 5 Caydens in my daycare with both genders.


----------



## pinkie77

Names always come and go in popularity. When I was at school, it was all Samantha's, Sarah's, Victoria's, Rebecca's and Elizabeth's (born silver jubilee year). 

With DD1, there's loads of Chloe's, Jessica's and Robyn's. Her name was popular too when she was at preschool but all the Hannah's have disappeared lol and she's the only one at her school. DD2, still Chloe but also Bethany, Lauren and Olivia were popular. By the time DS came along, Chloe seems to have lost a bit of ground but taken over by Emily, Sophie/Sophia and Charlie (DD2 name lol). Now round here it's all Lily-May, Ruby and Grace.

I'm struggling cos I don't want my baby to be one of a dozen with the same name (I was one of those Samantha's) but all the names I've loved for years have become popular! I think I've got it now though, just hope no-one has the same idea as me hehe


----------



## DragonMummy

I'm not sure it matters, my son is a Harry and it was second or third on the most popular list that year (and most other years) and he's the only one at his nursery.


----------



## sjbij410

Sophie, Grace, and Aiden are very overly used around where i live. 
all nice names, but getting too popular for my taste.


----------



## Lil_Apple

I think Ruby is where I am but I still love it xx


----------



## mystika802

I didnt read through everyones posts but around here, Jack is SO popular, my hubby and I picked that name for a boy years ago and now they said something like 3 in 4 boys are being named Jack 2 years ago :( I also think all the "en" ones are being used a ton, Aiden, Caden, Jayden.....and I had a friend tell me "well ya, its really popular so Im going to spell it Aydon" ITS STILL THE SAME NAME LOL


----------



## 2016

I'm not a fan of messing with spelling - a lifetime of your poor kid having to spell his/her name! Although I am constantly struggling with my name -Jo. People can't believe it's just that because it's "too short", website forms say it's invalid and people always put an "E" on the end LIKE A BOY! :growlmad:

In some ways it's a shame Jack has become so popular because I really do like it.


----------



## XSunshineMumX

I know when Joseph starts school they'll have problems with the spelling of his middle name, but it is not because i wanted a different spelling... It is after my OH's granddad, who is Polish, therefore the Polish spelling. I do think people have to be careful over opinions to do with spelling because some are not because the want to be different, it's because of background etc.

I am one for names that are different and don't really like anything that is popular although Joseph was after my granddad. India Elise is completely random and not linked to anybody, as i prefer it to be. Names that i've seen very recently being used alot...

Aiden, Lewis, Ava, Isabelle, Lily or Lily-Mae, Ellie-Mae, Rose, or Lily-Rose ...

I'm also not a fan personally of double-barrel names xxx


----------



## 2016

I agree many spelling variations are due to culture. I know a Rebekkah because her parents wanted a Hebrew name. I have a Polish friend named Katazyna which is beautiful imo.
It was just that my Mum has a friend with a very unfortunate name because of spelling gone mad. Her name is spelled Mnyrrhlle but is pronounced Mearle! Her parents thought it was clever
Mn = as in hymn
yrrh = as in Myrrh
...and then lle on the end! Why oh why! :dohh:


----------



## XSunshineMumX

:haha: Is that Welsh?! It appears as random letters put together lol xxx


----------



## GossipGirly

I love Katazyna, I heard it first on Americas Next top model :blush: haha Katazyna Cain wouldnt really go though lol 

I dont think im bothered about popular names although I have gone off Darcy and I dont know why and Isabelle is just a no now cos of twilight x


----------



## spuddy13

I like names that are not too popular, and would stay away from the top 10, but each to their own and it is a personal choice.

When I had DD in 2007, my much loved nana passed away whilst I was pregnant, and I named her Lily, after her. I also gave her the middle name Rose after my sisters (who is 19) middle name - when I chose them, I didnt know any other Lilys at all, and now there are bloody loads, and lots of people using Rose too!!

Aslong as you are happy with your choice, then who cares :thumbup:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

ermmm ... lots of grace, bailey, tyler, taylor, Tye/tai.. A MILLION Alfies lol .... 
also a lot of poppys in the last year ...


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

also anything ending in EN .... lol x


----------



## MrsMay

bnt2010 said:


> Seems like everyone around here is naming their baby Aiden. Or something that rhymes with Aiden... Brayden, Jaden, Caden, etc.

we're from indiana too and when we first got married aiden was our first choice for a boy, we ended up changing it after hearing a child being called aiden nearly every place we went too. It's crazy!


----------



## kiwimama

When we named Ella, we had not heard another person with that name and had no idea it was popular. It was named in the top 10 so I'm sure we'll meet some Ella's once she's in school!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

i think names are getting more and more silly ... i won't say which ones as thats not fair .. 

just lately i find myself being told a name and going .... :/ seems to be the younger mums 25's downwards picking the names i hate dno if its cos its "trendy" names or what ... lol 
my friend recently had a baby and wanted help picking between 3 names .. i told her i hated them all.. two sounded like they belonged to a dog, not my choice tho i spose  x


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

GossipGirly said:


> I love Katazyna, I heard it first on Americas Next top model :blush: haha Katazyna Cain wouldnt really go though lol
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Yeah and nobody made an effort to pronounce it correctly! Poor girl.
> 
> Ruby is one of the names that is very popular but I don't see a problem with that. Sure, when she goes to school there will probably be loads of Rubys, Chloes, Jessicas, Sophies etc but they're all good solid names IMO, better than having to constantly spell your name or have people get your name completely wrong!


----------



## InvisibleRain

Jacob and Edward :dohh:


----------



## 2016

InvisibleRain said:


> Jacob and Edward :dohh:

I didn't think they were *that* common but, come to think of it, they are. I had Jack on my list but it's used a lot. Very nice names though.

Think we have decided on our name now and it is not common at all (yet :haha:) DH won't let me say what it is because we have had other names we liked and people put is off so we are only going to tell once he's born. I guess people will find something to object to about every name out there - too common, too unusual, reminds them of somebody/something. :shrug:


----------



## Jody R

I didn't worry too much about how popular the names we chose were.

With our first son we chose Ally before we knew if we were having a boy or a girl because we found out at the scan he had died but they didn't tell us the sex at first. Ally hadn't been on our shortlist until then but it felt right for our baby when he was born and I don't think it's too high up on any list. We chose a family name, MacRae, as his middle name.

With Elisabeth Grace I just felt that this was my daughters name, we didn't chose it, it just seemed to come to us as the right name for her.

And Joseph is named after my Grandad and I liked the name Robert to go with it.

When my neice (age 15) was born there weren't many older Bethany's about but now there are lots in her class at school, same with Sophie's, Lauren's, Jade's, Paige's and Caitlyn's (and all the different spellings they come with).

My 13 year old nephew is Callum (pronounced Kay-Lum) but there are loads of Callum's (pronounced Cal-Um) in his class and lots of Sam's, Mark's and Thomas's.

My BiL and SiL seem to pick the most popular soap opera/TV drama name of the time for there children, they have a Kyle, Kane, Dylan and Lexie who can be traced right back to Footballers Wives, Home & Away, Neighbours and Emmerdale because they all had characters with those names in them at the time the babies were born.

We have two Lexie's in our family actually, my cousin had a girl three months after I had Joseph and called her Lexie.

And the popular names here at the moment all seem to be Lily-May, Ella May, Abbie, Violet, Jordan, Sonny, Rosie, Maisy and a stream of Jaydon/Kaydon/Caydon's.


----------



## moomoo

Popular girls names here... Grace, poppy, ruby, middle name may, lexi, lily

popular boys names: alfie, archie, jack, Harrison, jayden, aiden


----------



## Cocobelle

I don't know many people with babies so before I got pregnant I had no idea what was really 'on trend' at the minute and what was not and to start with, our list of babies names could have probably be copied name for name from the top 10 lists! 

But as the weeks have gone by, our tastes have changed and the name we have now picked out for baby if it is a girl, I have not heard on anyone under the age of 70 :haha: although with the current trend for old lady chic names, I bet it won't be too long before I hear of a few others. 

Our boys name, while not 'over used' is more heard of, but its a classic that was as popular 100 years ago as it is today and I should think it will still be popular in 100 years time.


----------



## princess_bump

i think if the parents love a name, regardless of spelling or popularity, then they should use it. i would never judge someone else's choice of a name, and i think a baby often grows to suit that name :D


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Boys- Riley, Aiden, Jayden, Hayden, Corey, Luca, James

Girls- Ella, Megan, Evie, Ava, Isobel

No offence, I like some of these names. x


----------



## peanut56

I think if you love a name, you should use it regardless of how popular it is. Although I do understand why people don't like to use the most popular names. 
I've spent my whole life correcting people on the spelling of my first name (my parents chose to spell my name differently than it's usually spelled), and tbh, it's never bothered me. Although, that may be because I had a long and difficult last name that always had to be spelled, so it was no big deal to spell out my first name too...so I don't mind when people change the spelling of a name - to a point though. It's very easy to overdo it! I used to work with a girl who had a baby named Madison...but spelled it "Madysyn". And a friend of a friend had a boy named Jackson...spelled "Jaxxyn". A little too much for me!


----------



## loulou10

i wanted Ella, Taylor or sienna oh wanted Gracie or Florence in the end we went with Lottie-mae because never heard of that in this area got speaking to a lady in local supermarket and had baby grandaughter with her guess what her name was??? yep you guessed it couldnt believe it and both babies were due on same day aswell how mad would that of been 
the names popular round hear are jack alfie harry
grace-ie elle ruby maise issabelle-a bella


----------



## Blah11

Iu agree, if you like it, use it although I wouldnt use a really popular name.

Names I think are popular...

Ava/Eva/Evie, Grace, Poppy/Daisy/Rose/lily, Ruby, Isobel/Bella/Isabella, Maddy 

Jacob, Aidan, Jack, Alfie, Jayden


----------



## danapeter36

I hear of a lot of Avas, Laylas, Sophies, Jacks, Leahs, Rubys, Jessicas and Graces. I like all these names but just saying I think they might be popular ones as some of you have also mentioned them xxxx


----------



## Jchihuahua

Names that I think have got popular lately are Lily, Elsie, Laila, Kayden, Ruby. I can't think of nearly as many popular boys names. Maybe everyone I know has girls!

I teach reception class and they are 5 now and it is so obvious which names were popular then as we have so many children called Aiden, Harrison, Leah, Libby, Milly and especially Bailey. We have 5 Baileys!


----------



## jenmc226

I want to stay away from ultra popular names. 

I like my name. It's a nice name. But if I often wished I'd been named differently as a child. My name was #1 most popular girl's name for, like, 8 years in the USA - Jennifer. I went to school with sometimes 2 other Jennifer's in my class with me. I was never just Jennifer; I was Jennifer "M". Or sometimes one girl would be Jen, another Jenny and the last Jennifer.

I wanted to avoid that with my first son. So I picked a name I liked but had only heard of on rare occasions and never locally: Landon. Little did I know that Landon was an up and coming new popular boys name. After he was born the baby next to him in the NICU was Landen - that should have been a sign. His daycare has 2 other Landon's, one of which is in his class. He is no longer Landon; he's Landon "A". Ugh.

With this baby I'm starting my baby name searches on the LEAST popular baby names list. Ultimately I'll pick something I like and popularity will be a small consideration. But if there's 50 names out there that I'll like I'm sure at least a couple will be "unique".

I'm a big fan of Disney and loved Bell from Beauty and the Beast. A couple of years ago Isabelle or Annabelle would have been a shoe in for a girl - I'd call her Bell. But the Bella craze has put me in a totally different mindset.

Aiden, Chase, Garret, Chandler, Gavin, Mason, Owen, Haley, Emma, Emily, Madison - all great names, but I'll leave them for someone else.


----------



## GossipGirly

here is a link for top 100 baby names in 2009 in UK its interesting to look at as you can just tell the ones that will have moved up this year..

https://baby-talk.co.uk/baby-names/popular-names-england/

I personally dont mind a popular name its what you like at the end of the day


----------



## MUMOF5

GossipGirly said:


> here is a link for top 100 baby names in 2009 in UK its interesting to look at as you can just tell the ones that will have moved up this year..
> 
> https://baby-talk.co.uk/baby-names/popular-names-england/
> 
> I personally dont mind a popular name its what you like at the end of the day

I agree its what you like that matters, two of my daughters first names are on that popular list, but 11 years ago my daughter Sofia's name was not popular at all, neither was Evie when we picked it back in 2004! Maybe im a bit of a trend setter :haha:. I do like indivuality, hence my children -Shani, Franklin and Sonny, but then Im not adverse to popular names, I love the names: Ruby, Ella, Lilly, Lola, Gracie for girls and Logan, Oliver, Alfie and Riley for boys all of which I believe are very popular at the mo, not that im going to have any more babies :dohh: but if I did the popularity of a name wouldnt bother me :shrug:. Although my son has 3 Matthew's and 3 Isabelle's in his class :wacko:, so maybe id steer clear of these names. xx


----------



## MrsJD

That's why I we called Diva, Ellouise....it's totally different :)

2016 remember we didn't have a name for ages....picking a name is so hard but it's so much easier when your lo is here :)

X


----------



## catfromaus

I ended up going with a popular name- in the hospital, we shared a room with another Emma- but imo, it is popular because it is gorgeous! And it suits her so well.


----------



## loulou10

GossipGirly said:


> here is a link for top 100 baby names in 2009 in UK its interesting to look at as you can just tell the ones that will have moved up this year..
> 
> https://baby-talk.co.uk/baby-names/popular-names-england/
> 
> I personally dont mind a popular name its what you like at the end of the day

my eldest dd's name is no:58 and i called her that 10 years ago still in top 100 and my other dd's name isnt even though everyone says lottie is short for charlotte which it is i never named her that its lottie not in the top 100 but some of the other names i wanted are and are pretty high aswell i guessed most of them names would be in top 10 they are all lovely names but just so popular and they were 10 years ago aswell as my daughters friends all have them names


----------



## nadinek

MUMOF5 said:


> GossipGirly said:
> 
> 
> here is a link for top 100 baby names in 2009 in UK its interesting to look at as you can just tell the ones that will have moved up this year..
> 
> https://baby-talk.co.uk/baby-names/popular-names-england/
> 
> I personally dont mind a popular name its what you like at the end of the day
> 
> I agree its what you like that matters, two of my daughters first names are on that popular list, but 11 years ago my daughter Sofia's name was not popular at all, neither was Evie when we picked it back in 2004! Maybe im a bit of a trend setter :haha:. I do like indivuality, hence my children -Shani, Franklin and Sonny, but then Im not adverse to popular names, I love the names: Ruby, Ella, Lilly, Lola, Gracie for girls and Logan, Oliver, Alfie and Riley for boys all of which I believe are very popular at the mo, not that im going to have any more babies :dohh: but if I did the popularity of a name wouldnt bother me :shrug:. Although my son has 3 Matthew's and 3 Isabelle's in his class :wacko:, so maybe id steer clear of these names. xxClick to expand...

https://www.behindthename.com/top/lists/100ew2004.php

lol evie was no 34 in 2004 so still very popular! sophia was 85 in 1999 so diffrent spelling but still popular.

My bff has a little sister called Isabella and it was popular even before twilight lol. she was one of like three in her class even now! even ten yrs ago it was well in the top 100.


----------



## MUMOF5

nadinek said:


> MUMOF5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GossipGirly said:
> 
> 
> here is a link for top 100 baby names in 2009 in UK its interesting to look at as you can just tell the ones that will have moved up this year..
> 
> https://baby-talk.co.uk/baby-names/popular-names-england/
> 
> I personally dont mind a popular name its what you like at the end of the day
> 
> I agree its what you like that matters, two of my daughters first names are on that popular list, but 11 years ago my daughter Sofia's name was not popular at all, neither was Evie when we picked it back in 2004! Maybe im a bit of a trend setter :haha:. I do like indivuality, hence my children -Shani, Franklin and Sonny, but then Im not adverse to popular names, I love the names: Ruby, Ella, Lilly, Lola, Gracie for girls and Logan, Oliver, Alfie and Riley for boys all of which I believe are very popular at the mo, not that im going to have any more babies :dohh: but if I did the popularity of a name wouldnt bother me :shrug:. Although my son has 3 Matthew's and 3 Isabelle's in his class :wacko:, so maybe id steer clear of these names. xxClick to expand...
> 
> https://www.behindthename.com/top/lists/100ew2004.php
> 
> lol evie was no 34 in 2004 so still very popular! sophia was 85 in 1999 so diffrent spelling but still popular.
> 
> My bff has a little sister called Isabella and it was popular even before twilight lol. she was one of like three in her class even now! even ten yrs ago it was well in the top 100.Click to expand...

LOL, Im talking top 10-20 names, as you said, Evie was 34th in 2004! and in my area Id never heard of or met an Evie, now its 11th so is VERY popular now and there are now a fair few around my area, neither had I ever met or heard of a Sofia in my area, only Sophie's, now Sophia is 39th and Sofia is STILL 85th, so still not THAT popular. Like I said before though, its not really down to popularity, its the love of the name. Madeleine is becoming increasingly popular again, but that doesnt bother me in the slightest, I wouldnt care if it was the no.1 name, because shes named after my nan and I love the name. xx


----------



## GossipGirly

I think its amazing jack has been number one boys name for so many years!!


----------



## Chimpette

I called my little boy Logan, I just fell in love with it the 1st time I heard it... I've heard it quite alot since then, but I don't mind, there's no one in our area with the same name which I love.

I'm thinking I like Sienna or Grayson for the next one...

xx


----------



## AimeeM

LunaRose said:


> Popular names don't really bother me. It really bothers OH though!
> 
> *I had no idea about the Aiden, Hayden, Cayden, Jayden craze when I named my son but to be honest even if I did I still would have called him Jayden because it suits him! He just looks like a Jayden!*
> 
> The names being used alot around here are:
> 
> Girls - Ruby .. Specifically Ruby-Mae! I can't even count the number of Ruby-Mae's that have came along in the past year or so! Also Ella, Holly & Lily .. All the pretty girly names!
> 
> Boys - Jacob & Oliver .. Love both those names, OH would never go for it though!
> 
> I don't think I could use a common middle name, having the same first name I don't really mind, but exactly the same name is different! Like Rose, Grace & May/Mae .. They are pretty but I am fairly confident there would be another Eva Rose at school! Also the name with James for a boys middle name! Sounds good but there are loads about!

Ditto, any name will become popular if it is nice enough. People hear it, like it and use it and that is the way it will always be.
If you like a name use it and if you don't want one that will become popular then use a name people are unlikely to like.


----------



## AimeeM

Phantom said:


> Aiden and Caden have really become popular. They're now being used for boys and girls and I hope they die down soon. Otherwise there will be like 5 Caydens in my daycare with both genders.

Not a very nice thing to say. Very offensive to the mum of 'Kayden' funny though as it is not even in the top names of the last few years...


----------



## sequeena

When I was growing up there were several Sarah's in my class... I hardly know any children with the name now, and I'm only 21! :wacko:

My sister in law gave birth yesterday and called her daughter Maisie Ann. A lovely name but not something I would personally choose.

My sister named her children Amy Louise, Scott John, Jay Curtis, Ryan Lee, Abbie Marie, Natasha Jade and Leah Faye.


----------



## angelpuss

I'm an Emma and was one of five in my year at school. But that doesn't bother me and I love the name.

We didn't really look at what was popular/common when we were choosing names. We choose Isaac William for a boy and Ruby Catherine for a girl.

The first names were just names that we both liked and the middle names were after my Grandad and OH's Nan. I always said if I had a boy he would be called James...but I have a great nephew called Jamie so chose a different name to avoid confusion!!!


----------



## Nathyrra

Not gonna call out any names I find are too common as it's a personal choice and not any of my business. I just know that personally I can't use anything too common. It's a deep seeded absolute repulsion to my own common name throughout school. I want my baby's name to be unique. Though I can't control if my baby's name's gonna be popular in a few years time! :rofl: guess I'll just have to see. My mother swears blind my name wasn't common when she named me :lol:


----------



## Connah'sMommy

I also think anything ending in EN are more common...There are 3 jaydens in my area! When we picked Connah it wasnt 'over used' but i knew of a few so we spelled it different and i absolutely adore it :D But now i know of 2 people who have used the same spelling xx


----------



## Dani-lou

My mum chose french names Danielle for me and Michelle for my sister. She named me Danielle 30 years ago when the name was hardly heard of in the UK, I think I was the only Danielle in my school surrounded by Sarah's and Emma's or Katie's but now its a very different story. I think its nice to have a unique but sensible name but over time doesnt every name become more widely used?


----------



## hopeandpray

I think it's almost impossible to predict, unless you pick something really off the wall you can't tell what people are going to name their babies. That's why it's important to pick the name you love most and not worry about what might be overly popular


----------



## bluebaby

My Lo is Madelyn and I had never heard of anyone called it before and it wasn't in the top 100 names in 2008/2009 but everyone on here seems to think its popular. Not sure :shrug: I just go with names I like


----------

